# Ariens Compact 24 Hard Engagement?



## EuroStyle (Dec 5, 2013)

I just changed the gas and oil in our Ariens Compact 24 which we bought new last year, and used in the one big storm we had here in NY...


When I started it, the motors sounds great....

But when I engage the auger, no matter how fast or easy I pull the lever down, it seems to "clunk" into action. Not sure if this is normal or adjustable....although I remember trying it out last year when it was delivered with no snow and it wasn't like this....

Any thoughts?



Sean


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

My guess is maybe the pulleys rusted a little bit since last year and now the belt is really grabbing. It should go away after a few uses. If the engine has a throttle control you could try engaging the lever with the throttle turned down and then speed the engine up after it is turning. That won't be practical if you constantly let go of the handle though.


----------



## EuroStyle (Dec 5, 2013)

I was hoping it is something like this, but don't want to damage the transmission if there is a cable adjustment etc...

At my parents hose, their 7 years old Ariens with a Tecumseh seems so much more solid...always starts half pull for the first time of the year and never had something like a rough engagement. Both stored outside all year under an Ariens fitted cover. Mine is on a gravel pad and theirs gets rolled up onto cement pads....


Sean


----------



## Snowmann (Dec 24, 2012)

You need to check and correct the auger cable and auger belt idler adjustments. That will correct this.


----------



## EuroStyle (Dec 5, 2013)

Any leads on how to learn about this? Should I try the cable adjust first, or should both be done together?


Sean


----------



## Snowmann (Dec 24, 2012)

EuroStyle said:


> Any leads on how to learn about this? Should I try the cable adjust first, or should both be done together?
> 
> 
> Sean


Crack open the owners manual. If your model is one with the blue headlight, simply take any slack out of the cable. Then take off the belt cover and move the idler in until the roller at the bottom of the auger clutch arm has 1/2" to 7/8" clearance with the side of the frame when engaged. While you're at it, check the belt finger gap.

This is part of the belt run-in procedure for setup.


----------



## EuroStyle (Dec 5, 2013)

Perfect! I have the blue headlight and will give it a shot. Even though I got it from an indie dealer, they seemed to have been a bit lax on assembly and I am sure on the run in procedures.

Sean


----------



## BostonBlower (Aug 4, 2014)

I have experienced the same problem with the same sno thro purchased in October 2013, but have yet to resolve it. I am experiencing a loud clunk, bang, or slam noise when the auger engages. More on the situation below.

The dealer delivered it and gave it a test drive to show me the functions before I put it in the shed and I tested it again myself before the first snow and all seemed OK to me (experienced with mechanical things but inexperienced with snowblowers). When the first good snow came, we had a good 10-12" if recall. I proudly went to the shed, fired up the snowblower, and began to drive out of the shed and to my amazement, it didn't throw any snow.

Well, I was able get snow to go through the blower by pressing down on the handles and letting the housing slam against the ground. That seemed to get the auger to engage. I managed to get through the winter like this.

I stopped by the dealer this past week to drop off the unit, but they are accepting snowblowers right now. One of the sales guys adjusted the auger cable tension (it was very loose) so now the auger engaged every time BUT it makes very loud noise when engaging.

I could see that the lever that the cable attaches to would be about 1/4" shy of the full "up" position until tension on the cable and spring reached a certain point, then the auger will engage. I pulled the plastic belt cover to observe what is happening.

When I pull the lever, the pivoting idler pulley moves against the pulley, but when the cable gets to that point where the tension is enough, the pulley moves another 1/2" to 1" to fully engage the belt and auger. This is when I hear a loud clunk or slam or bang sound. It does this each and every time I try to engage the auger. This doesn't seem normal, so I am going to talk with the dealer about it some more. If anyone here has a suggestion for curing this, I am all ears (or eyes with this being an internet forum and all).

While I had the cover off, I also noticed that large drive belt pulley and the large auger belt pulley seem to wobble a bit.

It appears at least a few others are experiencing this with the same model. Search this page for "bang" and you'll see a review that describes the same thing.

http://reviews.ariens.com/4047-en_us/Compact%2024/ariens-compact-24-reviews/reviews.htm?page=2&sort=rating&dir=asc


----------



## ROM3000 (Apr 3, 2021)

BostonBlower said:


> I have experienced the same problem with the same sno thro purchased in October 2013, but have yet to resolve it. I am experiencing a loud clunk, bang, or slam noise when the auger engages. More on the situation below.
> 
> The dealer delivered it and gave it a test drive to show me the functions before I put it in the shed and I tested it again myself before the first snow and all seemed OK to me (experienced with mechanical things but inexperienced with snowblowers). When the first good snow came, we had a good 10-12" if recall. I proudly went to the shed, fired up the snowblower, and began to drive out of the shed and to my amazement, it didn't throw any snow.
> 
> ...


I realize this is an old thread, but my snow blower makes the same "bang" noise when engaging the auger. Did you ever get this fixed or determine if this is normal?


----------



## ROM3000 (Apr 3, 2021)

ROM3000 said:


> I realize this is an old thread, but my snow blower makes the same "bang" noise when engaging the auger. Did you ever get this fixed or determine if this is normal?


Never mind. I adjusted the auger pulley location as per the manual and now it no longer makes the "bang noise.


----------

